# Tweeter speakers in pillars



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im thinking of upgrading my sound system to some 2 ways coaxial speakers from crutchfield and I would like to upgrade the tweeters also, but idk what the tweeter speaker size is. Does anyone here have a idea or clue what they are? Any help?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moved to Audio & Electronics section.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

This is what many Cruze owners have upgraded to.

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item...ut[query_id]=9093331&SearchClickout[Ignore]=1


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

